# Bewitching Playlist



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm trying to compile a playlist of witchy songs for my 'ladies only' witches party. I already have four Halloween cd's that I made last year but I want this one to focus on a witch theme. I'm specifically having trouble coming up with popular songs from current artists but any suggestions would be appreciated.

This is what I have so far:

Witches Playlist

Witches Rune……………………….Unto Ashes
Witches Brew…………………………..Katy B
Bewitched, Bothered and Bewildered………Cher/Rod Stewart
Not Myself Tonight…………………….Christina Aguilera
Hypnotized………………………………….Fleetwood Mac
Mysterious Ways…………………………U2
Wytches’ Brew …………………..Omnia
Strange Brew……………………………………Cream
Spooky.....................................Atlanta Rhythm Section
Black Magic Woman……………………Santana
Rhiannon…………………………………..Stevie Nicks
I Put a Spell On You……………………………..Screaming Jay
Mystify…………………………………………..INXS
Dancing in the Moonlight……………………..King Harvest
Witchy Woman…………………………Eagles
Stray Cat Strut………………………………..Stray Cats
Witch Queen of New Orleans………………Red Bone
Season of the Witch…………………………..Donavan
Evil Woman…………………………..ELO
Dark Lady……………………….….Cher
I’d Rather be Burned as a Witch…………Eartha Kitt
Burn the Witch………………….Queens of the Stone Age
Witchcraft……………………...Frank Sinatra 
Secret Garden…………………………….Quincy Jones
Flying Away……………………….MJB


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

No replies yet? Not that easy. lol

My husband suggested this group/song. It's really starting to grow on me with a cool vid to boot, esp the flying skellys at the end: 

_Burn the Witch_ by Queens of the StoneAge


----------



## superhero (Oct 15, 2009)

Wicked Annabella by the Kinks would be a good addition


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Great Choice!! I haven't played the Kinks in years and they use to be a fav band. Thanks superhero!
_
"Let's all drink to the death of a clown..." _oops sorry wrong theme.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

"Witches" by Switchblade Symphony. First thing to come to mind.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Maybe the theme song from Charmed or something.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

OK, I'm late and most of these are old, but if nothing else, it's a bump. 

Bewitched theme (with lyrics!) by Steve Lawrence





Double Trouble (from Harry Potter) 





The Witch by the Sonics (Love the Sonics - they've got a couple amazing Christmas songs too.)





Mad Witch by Dave Gardner





My Girlfriend is a Witch - The October Country





Swamp Witch by Jim Stafford





And going a little corny - from scooby doo and the witch's ghost


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Dark Secret by Matthew Sweet (it's on The Craft soundtrack)







Another Witch's Brew





And another





another by janie jones


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Love the other ideas on here as I am leaning toward witches this year myself.

here are a couple more I have saved on my computer










(mercedes Lackey has several you may like if you want to search

And if are going with the Scooby Doo song mentioned above, there is also Earth, Wind, Fire and Air by the same group.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Holy Crap!! Where did you guys find all these songs - I've been searching all over the web?!

Thank You so very much.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

do you have "Which Witch is which?"

Spookmaster


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

lol No I don't, thank you. I used to have that game as a kid.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi, Tanna - here are some more (very varied) songs for you to sort through ...

America – You Can Do Magic
Andrew Gold – Witches, Witches, Witches (children's)
Angelique Kidjo - Voodoo Child Live 1999 version (Jimi Hendrix cover)
Annette Hanshaw (the version w/steel guitar, not the one w/ "auto ride" verse) - Get Out and Get Under That Moon
Aqualung – Strange and Beautiful (depending on how creepily you interpret it)
Avalon Rising - Dark Moon Circle
Ben E. King – Supernatural Thing
Benny Spellman – Fortuneteller
Billy Bragg – She’s Got a New Spell
Billy Talent – The Dead Can’t Testify
Birds of Tokyo – White Witch
Black Heart Procession – The Spell
Black Keys – Psychotic Girl
Bobby Bare – Marie Laveau
Bonnie Lockhart – Witch Song (children’s)
Broadcast – Black Cat
Broken Hearts – Black Cat
Buck Owens – Under Your Spell Again (country)
Charles Sheffield – It’s Your Voodoo Working
Chotalls – Queen of Halloween
Cliff Richard – Devil Woman
Cowboy Junkies – Witches
Creedence Clearwater – Pagan Baby
Crystalaires – Dr. Jekyll or Mrs. Hyde (figuratively)
Devil Doll – You Put a Spell on Me
Dinah Washington – Mean & Evil Blues
Disney – Poor Unfortunate Souls (children’s)
Disney (Mickey & Goofy) – Which Witch is Which? (children’s)
Divine Comedy – Tonight We Fly
Doleful Lions – Now You’re a Witch
Doves – Spellbound
Dr. John – Witchy Red
Dukays – The Girl’s a Devil
Duran Duran – Love Voodoo
Ed Harcourt – You Put a Spell on Me (sappy)
Elmore James – Dust My Broom
Elvis – Devil in Disguise
Elvis Costello – Spooky Girlfriend
Emilie Autumn – Absynthe (doesn't seem to have ever been recorded)
Emilie Autumn – Across the Sky
Emilie Autumn – Two Masks (poem)
Fifth Estate – The Witch is Dead
Flashguns – Good Witch Bad Witch
Flunk – Magic Potion (8 minutes long though)
Foo Fighters – Learn to Fly
Frank Sinatra (or Glenn Miller) – That Old Black Magic
Frank Sinatra – You Do Something to Me
Gabriella Cilmi - Nothing Sweet About Me (figuratively) 
Graeme Revell – Bells Books and Candles
Groovie Ghoulies – The Spell is On
Guided by Voices – Cut-Out Witch
I Fight Dragons – She’s Got Sorcery
Jeff Buckley – Witches’ Rave
Jethro Tull – The Witch’s Promise
Jill Scott – Hate On Me (figuratively)
Jill Tracy – Evil Night Together (figuratively)
John Fogerty – Wicked Old Witch
John Linnell – Iowa
Johnny Guitar Watson – Voodoo What You Do
Karen Elson – Cruel Summer
Kate Bush – Waking the Witch
Kip Tyler – She’s My Witch
Lenka – Force of Nature
Lenny Kravitz – Fly Away
Little Franky & The Townbeats – Voodoo Woman
Lizz Wright - Open Your Eyes, You Can Fly
Lonnie Brooks – Bewitched
Lords of Acid – Voodoo U
Loreena McKennitt – All Soul’s Night
Louis Armstrong (or The Moon-Rays) – You’ve Got Me Voodoo’d
Ma Rainey & Her Tub Jug Washboard Band – Black Cat, Hoot Owl Blues
Manfred Mann – Hubble Bubble
Melanie Doane - Adam's Rib (figuratively)
Monte Jones – Black Cat’s Chasin’ Me
Monty Python – Burn the Witch! (sound clip)
Morphine – Potion (depending on how cynically you interpret it)
New Zero God – Kiss the Witch
Nina Simone – I Put a Spell on You
Olivia Newton John – Magic
Peggy Lee – Bewitched
Peter Mayer – Under Your Spell
PQM Feat Cica - The Flying Song (Markus Schulz Renaissance Remix)
Radiohead – Burn the Witch (doesn't seem to have ever been recorded)
Reverend Horton Heat – Spell on Me
Róisín Murphy – Demon Lover
Rosemary Clooney (etc) – Old Devil Moon
Salma Hayek - La Bruja
Skinnay Ennis – Strange Enchantment
Sloan – Witch’s Wand
Smiley Smith – Voodoo Woman
Snap (if can find a good remix) – I’ve Got the Power 
Sneaker Pimps – Smalltown Witch
Sophe Lux – Lonely Girl
Space – Female of the Species
Starlight Mints – Black Cat
Steeleye Span – Alison Gross
Steeleye Span – Twelve Witches
Steeleye Span – You Will Burn
Stevie Nicks – The Witch
Stevie Ray Vaughn - Little Sister (figuratively)
Sting - Sister Moon
Suzanne Vega - In the Eye (figuratively)
Suzanne Vega - Those Whole Girls (")
Switchblade Symphony – Witches
Tampa Red – The Witchin’ Hour
The Airborne Toxic Event – Strange Girl
The Bird and the Bee – The Witch
The Church – Witch Hunt
The Heckhounds – Black Cat
The Innocence Mission – The Wonder of Birds
The Pierces – Sticks and Stones
The Police – Every Little Thing She Does is Magic
The Rattles – The Witch
The Searchers – Love Potion No. 9 (The Clovers cover)
The Spiders (or Elvis) – Witchcraft
They Might Be Giants – I am Not Your Broom (children’s-ish)
Tommy Collins – Black Cat
Tommy Dorsey – Haunted Heart
Tommy Mercer with Charlie Spivak Orchestra – It’s Witchery
Tony Joe White – Conjure Woman
Ween – Voodoo Lady
Wendy Rule - Deity
Wendy Rule - Elemental Chant
Wonderwall – Witchcraft


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

ok i really suck at searching lol

Amazing list talking cat!! Thank You!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Tannasgach said:


> ok i really suck at searching lol


That doesn't make you a bad person. 

(I think I was just playlisted into submission. Cat has some scary music skillz!)


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Ha, Gobby - you know you have good songs. And Tannasgach, I love what you're doing with the Christina Aguilera, actually - I am totally stealing that one. Plus your Mary J Blige song is what made me think about witch flight as a theme. *And* your name is the greatest.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

talkingcatblues said:


> *And* your name is the greatest.


Yup! Got my attention!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

oh gosh!!!! looking for all those will take me forever but I gotta have them!!!!

Check the Index by Eyegore also you might find some among those:

Here:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/91948-index-halloween-songs.html


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

talkingcatblues said:


> Ha, Gobby - you know you have good songs. And Tannasgach, I love what you're doing with the Christina Aguilera, actually - I am totally stealing that one. Plus your Mary J Blige song is what made me think about witch flight as a theme. *And* your name is the greatest.


I had to get my "girls" on there. I like all music but soul/r&b is my favorite genre. _How It Feels To Fly_ is a great song by Alicia Keys and there's _Fly Away_ by Lenny Kravitz. _Disturbia_ by Rihanna is great for a Halloween cd and Pink's _Funhouse_....(duh *slaps self on head* need to add _Crystal Ball_ by Pink), love_ I Bleed it Out_/Linkin Park, _Bring Me To Life_/Evanescence, _Beautiful Monster_/Ne-Yo, _She Wolf_/Shikra....I gotta go, I need to listen to my cd's from last year. lol

Thanks for the comments on the name.  Tannasgach is a Gaelic word meaning spirit or ghost.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Me and a friend were just discussing the shortage of good Gaelic R&B songs about witches. Cat? Got anything?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, how have I missed this thread!!!!

Tannasgach, you may be challenged with searching for songs, but you are blessed to have all of these. I am soooooo cursed when it comes to music. I don't have a clue of how to get these and get them on a CD. I would pay big bucks for one.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

_Hmmmm,_ Printersdevil, what are you doing over here in music? _*tannasgach quickly glancing over shoulder*_

Do you know any teenagers that can burn cds for you? I have my daughter make all mine. She moans and groans but she makes them lol. However, she was using a site called Limewire, which apparently is no longer there. She said she'll make a playlist on her Ipod for me, but I like the cd's cause I listen to them in my car. 

If she does make witchy cds for me, I'll have her make extra (she's gonna kill me) and I'll pm you for your address.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Me and a friend were just discussing the shortage of good Gaelic R&B songs about witches. Cat? Got anything?


Try this link Gobby:
http://www.ranker.com/list/celtic-rock-bands-and-musicians/reference

I don't know any individual songs though.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I found a lot of those songs from the lists on playlist.com. (Many I couldn't find there) I know how to use it straight from my computer, but I didn't know you could put them on your Ipod from there????????

I could play them from my laptop, but I want to be able to use the big speakers.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Ha! Thanks Tannasgach!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

I actually have most of the songs on my list - and some of the ones on Gobby's  - doing something today then back to work, but if you'd like I'll put them up for you guys some night this week or more likely by next weekend.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Would love it. But, you have to explain for this non-techy person. List? 

Like I said I know how to use the playlist.com

Can it be made more permanent and moved to an mp3 player or burned on a CD?


----------



## hawkwind (Sep 16, 2010)

Let me recommend the entire CD (or the original vinyl) of Witchcraft Destroys Minds & Reaps Souls by Coven. It's late-60's Black Sabbath-style hard rock/early metal and all of the songs deal with witchcraft. The lead singer, Jinx Dawson has an incredible rock voice (that's her on "One Tin Soldier" from the movie Billy Jack) and the LP is a great relic of the era, reminding me of classic drive-in movies like Race With the Devil and The Brotherhood of Satan.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey Tannasgach,
If you want to try something a bit more progressive, I have a few songs I think you should give a listen to.

First, these songs aren't 'witchy' per se, but they have a deep, haunting quality to them. I think they'd add a new dimension to your playlist:

"Haunted" ----by Poe
"My Immortal" ---by Evanesence
"Good To Me" ---by Nathan Barr. from the soundtrack to "Shutter" (a great ghost story, btw), the vocals are sung by Lisabeth Scott
"Bloodletting (The Vampire Song)" ---by Concrete Blonde
"Dream On" ---by Kelly Sweet. A cover of the classic Aerosmith song, it's a slower, soulful version, sung by an incredible singer.

These songs are all instrumental, with a spooky ambience great for any haunt or Halloween party: 
"Screams From The Cemetery" ---by Zombie Girl. A great ambient instrumental soundtrack with subtle sound effects. Despite it's title, there are no screams in it.
"Hell" ---by Halloween Music. I found this on E-music.com, but you can find it on amazon.com too. Classical soundtrack (baroque maybe?) with eerie intelligible vocals throughout. 
"Annabell Lee" and "Lenore" ---by Nox Arcana. Good spooky 'Victorian' sound.

Maybe give these a listen. You may find something you really like.


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

Forgive me if this has been posted, I didnt see it  :

"Witchy Woman" - The Eagles

"Transylvanian Concubine" - Rasputina


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks for the recommendations hawkwind, but I'm not quite sure hard rock/heavy metal is good for a Witches Tea Party. lol


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Pumpkinhead-
I have that Nox Arcana cd, _Shadow of the Raven_ with the Poe songs  
_My Immortal_ is so sad, I'll start crying but I do have _Bring Me to Life_ by Evanescence on my Halloween cd. I will have to check out the other songs. Thanks


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Derdnik-
How did I miss Witchy Woman?  
Not familiar with Transylvanian Concubine but will check it out' sounds interesting.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey - here's a temporary link for some of those songs I mentioned earlier:

[Link retired]


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> I have that Nox Arcana cd, Shadow of the Raven with the Poe songs
> My Immortal is so sad, I'll start crying but I do have Bring Me to Life by Evanescence on my Halloween cd. I will have to check out the other songs. Thanks


Let me know what you think.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> Let me know what you think.


ss Pumpkinhead, didn't see this post. Those are all great songs, especially for a Halloween playlist. I need to make a really soulful/haunting/instrumental cd to add to my collection.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

dont forget "Black Cat" from janet jackson :3

and "poor unfortunate souls" disney Ursula song


----------



## augustine (May 26, 2015)

I have not heard any of the song but I am going to schedule them in my task list.


----------

